# Installed a DRO on my SX3 mill



## Saskford (Feb 25, 2011)

I just finished installing a 3 scale DRO system on my SX3 Mill. After reading about all the problems people were having figuring out the Chinese translated manuals that come with most systems, I decided to spend a little more and purchased a system from the US. It is sold by DRO PROS and comes with two manuals written in nice clear English. They also include a DVD which has instructional videos showing how to perform the various functions. The unit came very well packaged and contained all the miscellaneous hardware that most of the systems come with. I still had to machine a few parts so it was important to keep the mill functional during the install. I didnt find it difficult at all to do the install with the mill assembled. The display is very large and heavy so I may have to add a brace to it as the sheet metal allows it to flex down more than I like. I still havent decided whether to add the shield to the Z axis. It isnt necessary but might look a little better. Now all I have to do is watch a few videos and learn how to use it.
Gary


----------



## Saskford (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures.


----------



## kd7fhg (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks good, That is going to be my next project. 
Rex


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 25, 2011)

That DRO PROS unit looks really nice. I love the comparison they have on their website between their manual and the manual that comes with the Chinese unit. The manual is well worth the difference in price, in my opinion.

Nice looking installation.


----------



## Cedge (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't really have any major problems deciphering the Chinenglish manual, aside from it being a little sparse on usable photos. You'll quickly learn to love the system and the new found accuracy it's going to give you and your SX3. Well worth every penny I spent on mine.
Steve


----------



## Andries Bisdee (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice Installations. Being English I bought a DRO set here. This is from Machine-DRO.co.uk . It is actually the Sino set, relabelled, but they have completely translated the manual from Chinglish to English and it's really clear now, not like the original manual I downloaded for Comparison. My installation is very similar to Saskford's but I am running the link from head to slider outside the scale on the Z axis, and in the Y axis have the scale sliding and the reader fixed which works fine, Lucky cast iron is so easy to drill and tap. I have now found that the head drops by up to 0.1mm when I lock the gib strip. I reckon that means it needs to be tightened. Always something new to do.......


----------



## Saskford (Feb 28, 2011)

One thing I forgot to mention about the DRO Pros system is that it comes with a 3 year warranty which I thought was pretty good.
Gary


----------



## cjparsons (Nov 1, 2013)

Saskford said:


> Here are a few more pictures.


Hello, thanks for posting your install info - I have also got a similar DRO and an SX3 which I am going to start installing this weekend?

Your photos will help a lot, I started installing the display and support arm last night, in exactly the same place as yours, but was not very confident about the screws holding in the tapped holes in the black cover (only 1.5mm thick) so I thought about using nuts but my first attempt caught the milling head support bracket (not enough clearance between the black cover and the plate when cranked up)

I am now thinking about making a metal (steel) strap that is drilled and tapped, but perhaps 3mm thick so that it will be a bit thinner than a nut? I am planning to use 6mm cap screws

How did you do yours in the end?

Regards

Chris Parsons


----------



## ronboult (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Gary
Thanks for your post on installing your DRO on the SX3. Really helped my install.
Can you give any information on your Xaxis power feed- looks very interesting. What is the maximum speed of the drive motor? any other info would be most helpful
Ron ( Brisbane Au)


----------

